# Another Mavic Freehub/Spacer Question (Mavic/Shimano 10 speed)



## dflack (Jun 17, 2008)

Hello All --

Forgive me in advance for retreading some material already covered in other posts, but I have a couple of specific questions that I have yet to see answered with any consistency.

A little background: I just upgraded from 9 speed 105 to 10 speed ultegra. After having the new components installed, I noticed a click-like noise while pedaling under load and riding over rough road (even if not pedaling). In the process of trouble shooting, I noticed that there was some play in the cassette (maybe 1.5 millimeters). Riding on Mavic Ksyrium Elites, I immediately thought that it must be that the plastic bushing in the freehub body was worn, so I then had that replaced. The problem is, this only removed the smallest amount of play and the noise still persists. My LBS assures me that this play is normal, but it seems like it is more than just the standard amount that freehubs need to be able to freewheel. My 9 speed was silent and I can't recall any movement in the cassette/freehub. 

So my questions:

How much play is normal in a freehub? Is a millimeter too much?

And, equally important, I know that ten speed Shimano Cassettes need 2 spacers on Ksyrium freehubs, but can someone tell me if it is possible to determine if both of these spacers are installed just by looking at the cassette while attached to the freehub? When I look I can only see one spacer between the lowest gear (25 tooth) and the hub. Should I be able to see a second one as well? (Or will I have to have the cassette removed to tell for sure?)

I don't want to take the bike back in without knowing for sure that they have failed to put both spacers on. 

Thanks so much...


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

Its probably the two spacer issue as you described. For a 10 speed shimano cassette on a mavic hub you will need the mavic spacer and the 1mm shimano spacer. Only way to truly tell is to take off the cassette.


----------



## garysol1 (Jun 4, 2008)

You can eye ball the thick Mavic spacer with the freehub and cassette on but it will be hard to see the thin spacer. If you are missing the thin spacer it will cause the clicking your describing due to misalignment with the derailleur.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*simple test...*

If one of the spacers is missing, the cogs would be loose on the cassette body, you should be able to grasp the smallest cog and move is back and forth, independant of the lockring. Pay attention to whether the lockring moves in and out with the cogs and also look for gap between the smallest cog and lockring.

Next, buy a lockring tool and a chain whip and learn to do some simple bike mechanics.


----------



## dflack (Jun 17, 2008)

I like the idea of checking it myself, and I think I can manage to take a cassette on and off by following the steps on the Park Tools website. But, the next important question is what size are the two spacers supposed to be? Assuming I don't find both of them, I'll need to go to a shop to get the one that is missing. 

Another poster said the Mavic one is the thicker one that I can presently see, which would mean the Shimano one might be what's missing. How thick is it? I think I have heard it is 0.5mm, but on the Shimano website, the spacer is listed as 1 mm. While I am at it, can someone also confirm how thick the Mavic one is?

Of course all of this is irrelevant if both spacers are there...


----------



## dflack (Jun 17, 2008)

sorry, capt_phun already indicated that the Shimano spacer is 1mm! But I'd still like to confirm about the Mavic one...


----------



## MarkyC (May 22, 2007)

These might help....

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ryan_l/2362047565/ Pic with Mavic spacer only

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ryan_l/2362877024/ Pic with both Mavic and Shimano spacer


----------

